# order of operations??



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

i recently bought a mk2 jetta that has very little rust (under windshield and little bits of surface rust), though the body was pretty dinged up form a run-in with a snow bank. right now the car is stripped with no headliner, back seats or floor...just two front seats and the top half of the dashboard. 

in the next little while i want to por15 the floor & trunk, rustproof the whole car, and dynamat most of the interior and trunk. 

so my questions are, in what order do i do everything and if i'm doing all this sh*t is there anything else that would be worth doing while the car's in it's current state?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

i just did this very same thing myself. i had the whole car stripped so i por15 the whole interior. my only suggestion is remove as much of the rust as you can and make sure that whatever is getting painted that the surface is prepped. meaning no oils, dust and so on... por15 works really well when the directions are followed. mix really well! most of the rust fighting/stopping ingredients are on the bottom so make sure that its mixed well.


----------

